# My PC won't recognize my camera but I think I know why but can you help me solve?



## belgiangeneral

Hey there! 1st post.

Okay, here we go.
I have a Sony camera. To be more precise, it's a DCR PC106e type handycam. My PC has Windows vista (which I hate btw) 32 bit version. Okay. If I plug my camera in (with the correct cable, 1394) I hear the usual sound when you connect hardware to a PC. My camera is recognized, great! Does this mean this camera is compatibly with Vista BTW? Because I can't find a list about compatibility with sony handycams...Anyhow back ontopic. NO editing software (Windows Movie Maker, Pinnacle Studio's...) recognize the camera. But I think I know why. Each time I plug my camera in, I get the warning that the drivers for my Sony DV-VCR must be installed. So perhaps this is why the editing software doesn't recognize them? Anyway, I click OK and the thing starts searching for the drivers. THIS is where the problem comes. It just keeps searching forever, and no drivers get found! So PLEASE tell me how to fix this! If I can get this to work, ALL my problems are solved.

So basically, my question comes to this :

- Why doesn't it find drivers? My guess is perhaps it isn't compatibily?
- Where do I find this compatibilty list? I searched EVERYWHERE!
- If it is compatibly, how do I get the thing to find the drivers??

TY!


----------



## adarsh

Hi, please do not double post.
Vizy has already responded to you previous thread.

Original thread


----------

